# Hanja



## Amirali1383koohi

Hello
I have many questions about hanja, please anwer them. Thanks a lot in advance

1- Do the Korean people know the hanja alphabet?
2-Do I have to learn it ?
3- when do you use them ?

Thanks a lot in advance


----------



## tummytight

1. everyone knows some of easy ones like 1,2,3, a person, a tree. and some know more.
2. if you learned korean words there are lots of hanja. But they would be hangul version of them. meaning is the same.
3. We don't actually use hanja itself. We don't write hanja because we don't have to. occasionally some people whose name is in hanja, have to write their names doing some official stuff relating to real estate document something or in DMV.


----------



## Catcat2938

1. Yes. It’s recommended in Korea for young students to learn Hanja, because a lot of Korean words consist of Hanja.(Not that Hangul which was invented by King Sejong consist of Hanja, not at all. But in terms of meaning, I mean.) It might be difficult for non-Korean speaking people to grasp, but Hanja contains certain ‘meanings’, so learning Hanja can help you understand much more about words’ meaning.
3. As tummytight said, it’s used in official documents. And it’s also used in newspapers functioning as symbols esp. in titles. Ex) 미국-美. (Instead of writing all the letters) And it can be written inside parenthesis to clarify meanings of rather unused/difficult words or homographs(words that spell the same but have different meanings).


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

Oh thank you for help my friends 😀
고맙습니다 😊


----------



## CharlesLee

Hi,

1. Yes, I know many Hanja letters even that hasn't yet been defined on the internet at the moment and get more than the current

 Chinese.

In addition, even how and when some of the letters has been "distorted", or changed. However, those not interested in one of our

 old letters, or didn't use them for so long may be not good at them.

2. Yes, if your Korean level is pretty high.

3. The answer is written by a member, Catcat2938.


----------



## Amirali1383koohi

감사합니다


----------

